# Tallest Buildings in Germany 2021



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*All high-rise buildings from 90m in Germany | Google Maps*

1. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt/Main
2. Messeturm | 256.5m | Frankfurt/Main
3. Westendstraße 1 | 208m | Frankfurt/Main
4. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt/Main
5. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt/Main
6. ONE | 191m | Frankfurt/Main
7. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt/Main
8. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt/Main
9. European Central Bank | 185m | Frankfurt/Main
10. Grand Tower | 180m | Frankfurt/Main
11. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt/Main
12. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt/Main
13. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt/Main
14. Post Tower | 162.5m | Bonn
15. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt/Main
16+17. Deutsche Bank Towers I+II | 155m | Frankfurt/Main
18. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt/Main
19. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt/Main
20. Kölnturm | 148.5m | Cologne
21. Eurotower | 148m | Frankfurt/Main
22. Colonia-Haus | 147m | Cologne
23. Atlantic Hotel Sail City | 147m | Bremerhaven
24. Uptown München | 146m | Munich
25. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt/Main
26. Jentower | 144.5m | Jena
27. FBC | 142m | Frankfurt/Main
28. City-Haus | 142m | Frankfurt/Main
29. City Hochhaus | 142m | Leipzig
30. Henninger Turm | 140m | Frankfurt/Main
31. Gallileo | 136m | Frankfurt/Main
32. Nextower | 136m | Frankfurt/Main
33. Business Tower | 135m | Nuremberg
34. Uni-Center | 134m | Cologne
35. Pollux | 130m | Frankfurt/Main
36. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt/Main
37. Garden Tower | 127m | Frankfurt/Main
38. RWE-Turm | 127m | Essen
39. Highlight Towers (1) | 126m | Munich
40. Treptowers | 125m | Berlin
41. ARAG-Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
42. Park Inn Berlin | 123m | Berlin
43. LVA-Turm | 123m | Düsseldorf
44. City Tower | 120m | Offenbach
45. Steglitzer Kreisel | 120m | Berlin
46. Maritim Travemünde | 119m | Travemünde
47. Upper West | 119m | Berlin
48. Zoofenster | 118m | Berlin
49. Messe Torhaus | 117m | Frankfurt/Main
50. UN-Hochhaus | 115m | Bonn
51. Hotelturm Augsburg | 115m | Augsburg
52. Japan Center | 115m | Frankfurt/Main
53. Park Tower | 115m | Frankfurt/Main
54. HVB-Tower | 114m | Munich
55. Highlight Towers (2) | 113m | Munich
56. Westhafen Tower | 112m | Frankfurt/Main
57. IBC | 112m | Frankfurt/Main
58. TÜV-Rheinland Turm | 112m | Cologne
59. Eurotheum | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
60. Büro Center Nibelungenplatz | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
61. WinX | 110m | Frankfurt/Main
62. Elbphilharmonie | 110m | Hamburg
63. Ringturm | 109m | Cologne
64. Neue Mainzer Straße 32–36 | 109m | Frankfurt/Main
65. Radisson Blu Hotel | 108m | Hamburg
66. Victoria Turm | 108m | Düsseldorf
67. Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach
68. Senckenberg Turm | 106m | Frankfurt/Main
69. Rathaus Essen | 106m | Essen
70. Atrium Tower | 106m | Berlin
71. Amtsgericht Köln | 105m | Cologne
72. Kölntriangle | 103m | Cologne
73. Bahntower | 103m | Berlin
74. SV-Hochhaus | 103m | Munich
75. Herkules Hochhaus | 102m | Cologne
76. Kudamm Karree | 102m | Berlin
77. Collini Center | 102m | Mannheim
78. Deutschlandradio Turm | 102m | Cologne
79. Neuer Kanzlerplatz | 101.5m | Bonn
80. Mundsburg Center (T1) | 101m | Hamburg
81+82+83 Neckartürme (1,2,3) | 101m | Mannheim
84. BMW-Vierzylinder | 101m | Munich
85. Maritim Clubhotel | 101m | Timmendorfer Strand
86. Kollhoff Tower | 101m | Berlin
87. Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | Frankfurt/Main
88. Die Pyramide | 100m | Berlin
89. Deutsche Rentenversicherung-Bund | 100m | Berlin
90. Jumeirah Frankfurt Hotel | 99m | Frankfurt/Main
91. Deutsche Telekom AG | 99m | Cologne
92. Emporio | 98m | Hamburg
93. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt/Main
94. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
94. Mundsburg Center (T3) | 97m | Hamburg
95. Mercure Hotel Chemnitz | 97m | Chemnitz
96. Victoria-Turm | 97m | Mannheim
97. Arabella Büro Center | 96m | Frankfurt
98. WestendDuo | 96m | Frankfurt/Main
99. Hochhaus am Park | 96m | Frankfurt/Main
100. The Westin Leipzig | 96m | Leipzig
101. Wintergartenhochhaus | 95m | Leipzig
102. Max | 95m | Berlin
103. Kastor | 95m | Frankfurt/Main
104. Lanxess Tower | 95m | Cologne
105. Dreischeibenhaus | 95m | Düsseldorf
106+107. Bonifazius Turm A+B | 94.7m | Mainz
108. Union Investment Hochhaus | 93m | Frankfurt/Main
109. Hafenstraße 51 | 93m | Frankfurt/Main
110. ADAC-Zentrale | 93m | Munich
111. Hochhaus der Stadtwerke | 92m | Hannover
112. Postbank Hochhaus | 91.6m | Essen
113. Hochhaus Lister Tor | 91m | Hannover
114. RWE Tower Dortmund | 91m | Dortmund
115. Mundsburg Center (T2) | 90m | Hamburg
116+117. Berliner Tor Center I+II | 90m | Hamburg
118. GAP 15 | 90m | Düsseldorf


----------



## Sheema (Aug 24, 2016)

:horse:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Tallest highrise building by state in Germany

Hesse = Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt am Main

North Rhine-Westphalia = Post Tower | 163m | Bonn

Bremen = Atlantik Hotel Sail City | 147m | Bremerhaven

Bavaria = Uptown München | 146m | Munich

Thuringia = Jentower | 144m | Jena

Saxony = City Hochhaus | 142m | Leipzig

Berlin = Treptowers | 125m | Berlin

Schleswig-Holstein = Maritim Travemünde | 119m | Lübeck

Hamburg = Elbphilharmonie | 110m | Hamburg

Baden Württemberg = Collini Center | 102m | Mannheim
_= (2021) Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach

Rhineland-Palatinate = Bonifazius-Türme 1+2 | 95m | Mainz

Lower Saxony = Stadtwerke Hochhaus | 92m | Hannover

Brandenburg = Oderturm | 89m | Frankfurt/Oder

Saxony-Anhalt = Am Bruchsee 10 | 80m | Halle/Saale

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern = Wiro-Hochhaus | 77m | Rostock

Saarland = Ford-Hochhaus | 65m | Saarlouis*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow! Nice lists, KlausDiggy!


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

Nothing in Niedersachsen. 
Truly the flattest in the old FRG.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing in Top100

And Brandenburg/Mecklenburg is the flattest point on earth.


----------



## Kira Ju (May 31, 2017)

If I go to Germany, I will visit some places in these places. Definitely going to be great!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Google Maps links updated


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done KlausDiggy! Germany will have 100 buildings over 100m very soon. :bowtie:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*90 Meter+ projects*

*Topped out*

1. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt
2. Grand Tower | 172m | Frankfurt
3. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt


*Under construction/preparation*

1. Four | 228m, 173m, 120m, 100m | Frankfurt
2. One | 191m | Frankfurt
3. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt
4. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt
5. UpperNord Tower | 120m | Düsseldorf
6. Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m, 63m | Berlin
7. Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | Bonn
8. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt
9. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
10. 160 Park View | 96m | Frankfurt
11. Riverpark Tower | 95m | Frankfurt
12. Max & Moritz | 95m & 85m | Berlin


*Proposed*

1. Elbtower | 245m | Hamburg
2. Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 | 205m | Frankfurt
3. Estrel Tower | 176m | Berlin
4. Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | Berlin
5. Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Berlin
6. East Side Tower | 140m | Berlin
7. Grand Central | 140m | Frankfurt
8. Covivio Tower D3 | 130m | Berlin
9. Messeeingang Süd | 118m | Frankfurt
10. Schönefeld Tower | 110m | Berlin
11. Elbbrückenquartier | 110m | Hamburg
12. 99 West | 106m | Frankfurt
13. SkyView Tower | 105m | Düsseldorf
14. Parkview | 104m, 62m | Cologne
15. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | Leipzig
16. UTB-Turm | 100m | Berlin
17. Hochhaus Kennedydamm | 92m | Düsseldorf
18. Ardex Tower | 92m | Witten
19. Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Stuttgart


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

How likely is it that Commerzbank gets surpassed in the next decade?

Also surprising that Germany only has 5 buildings over 200m. I always thought there were more in the 200-250m height range. New York City alone has 101 buildings over 200m, so hopefully Germany goes into overdrive soon.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

In the current political climate rather unlikely.
The only project that could surpass the Commerzbank Tower is the Millennium Tower.


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Is Elbtower officially confirmed??


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes it is. Construction start is scheduled for 2021.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Alle Hochhausprojekte in Deutschland ab 90m

Topped out*

1. Omniturm | 190m | Frankfurt
2. Grand Tower | 180m | Frankfurt
3. Marienturm | 155m | Frankfurt
4. One Forty West | 145m | Frankfurt
5. Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach
6. 160 Park View | 96m | Frankfurt

*Under construction/preparation*

1. Four | 233m, 173m, 120m, 100m | Frankfurt
2. One | 191m | Frankfurt
3. Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Berlin
4. East Side Tower | 142m | Berlin
5. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt
6. UpperNord Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
7. Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m, 63m | Berlin
8. 99 West | 106m | Frankfurt
9. Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | Bonn
10. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt
11. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
12. Max & Moritz | 95m & 85m | Berlin
13. Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Stuttgart


*Proposed*

1. Elbtower | 245m | Hamburg
2. Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 | 205m | Frankfurt
3. Estrel Tower | 176m | Berlin
4. Das Präsidium | 175m | Frankfurt
5. Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | Berlin
6. Quartier "Knorr-Bremse" | 3 towers - 146m | Berlin
7. Grand Central | 140m | Frankfurt
8. Hochhaus "Kennedydamm 55" | 140m | Düsseldorf
9. Covivio Tower D3 | 130m | Berlin
10. Ando Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
11. Messeeingang Süd | 124m | Frankfurt
12. Hochhaus "Nordkap Areal" | 120m | Offenbach
13. Schönefeld Tower | 110m | Berlin
14. Elbbrückenquartier | 110m | Hamburg
15. SkyView Tower | 105m | Düsseldorf
16. Parkview | 104m, 62m | Cologne
17. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | Leipzig
18. UTB-Turm | 100m | Berlin
19. Hivepark | 97m | Leipzig
20. Riverpark Tower | 95m | Frankfurt
21. Hochhaus Kennedydamm | 92m | Düsseldorf
22. Ardex Tower | 92m | Witten


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

One of the most extensive lists of Frankfurt.


COM, U/C
Phorio.com | Buildings | Frankfurt am Main | Sorted by Height

PRO
Buildings | Frankfurt am Main | Planned | Sorted by Height


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

All high-rise projects in Germany from 90m

*Topped out*

1. Eden | 98m | Frankfurt
2. Stream Tower | 97m | Berlin
3. Max & Moritz | 95m & 85m | Berlin
4. 160 Park View | 96m | Frankfurt

*Under construction*

1. Four | 233m, 173m, 120m, 100m | Frankfurt
2. One | 191m | Frankfurt
3. Alexander A. Tower | 150m | Berlin
4. East Side Tower | 142m | Berlin
5. The Spin | 128m | Frankfurt
6. Agromex Türme | 110m, 99m, 63m | Berlin
7. 99 West | 106m | Frankfurt
8. Hochhaus am Bundeskanzlerplatz | 101m | Bonn
9. Porsche Design Tower | 90m | Stuttgart


*On hold*

1. UpperNord Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
2. Schwabenlandtower | 107m | Fellbach


*Proposed*

1. Millennium Tower area | 260m + 150m | Frankfurt
2. Elbtower | 245m | Hamburg
3. Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 | 206m | Frankfurt
4. Estrel Tower | 176m | Berlin
5. Das Präsidium | 175m | Frankfurt
6. Hines-Hochhaus | 150m | Berlin
7. Karstadt Hochhäuser | 150m, 120m, 100m | Berlin
8. Quartier "Knorr-Bremse" | 3 towers - 146m | Berlin
9. Grand Central "Icoon" | 140m | Frankfurt
10. Hochhaus "Kennedydamm 55" | 140m | Düsseldorf
11. High Square Essen | 135m | Essen
12. Covivio Tower D3 | 130m | Berlin
13. Kaufhof Hochhaus | 130m | Berlin
14. Ando Tower | 125m | Düsseldorf
15. Messeeingang Süd | 124m | Frankfurt
16. Hochhaus "Nordkap Areal" | 120m | Offenbach
17. Hochhaus am Hauptbahnhof | 115m | Düsseldorf
18. Schönefeld Tower | 110m | Berlin
19. Elbbrückenquartier | 110m | Hamburg
20. SkyView Tower | 105m | Düsseldorf
21. Parkview | 104m, 62m | Cologne
22. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | Leipzig
23. UTB-Turm | 100m | Berlin
24. Tuchtinsel Hochhaus | 100m | Düsseldorf
25. Sunnyside-Tower | 100m | Bonn
26. Hivepark | 97m | Leipzig
27. Riverpark Tower | 95m | Frankfurt
28. Hochhaus Kennedydamm | 92m | Düsseldorf
29. Ardex Tower | 92m | Witten


----------



## madmax1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

isnt it 233m for tallest Four ?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes ... this is what happens when you copy & paste.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I added three buildings to "Proposed" that were still missing.


Hochhaus am Hauptbahnhof | 115m | Düsseldorf
Tuchtinsel Hochhaus | 100m | Düsseldorf
Sunnyside-Tower | 100m | Bonn


----------

